# Error en la página



## Artrella

Good afternoon moderators:  when I open the WR dictionaries and try to paste the definition in  a post, a message appears on the screen "Error en la página" and then I have to close the window, losing what I have written in that post.  Is it my machine?  I also noticed a slow down in the speed.  Could it be *my * problem?

Thanks!


----------



## cuchuflete

Artrella said:
			
		

> Good afternoon moderators: when I open the WR dictionaries and try to paste the definition in a post, a message appears on the screen "Error en la página" and then I have to close the window, losing what I have written in that post. Is it my machine? I also noticed a slow down in the speed. Could it be *my * problem?
> 
> Thanks!



Prueba:


> *elephant* ['elɪfənt] _n Zool_ elefante
> 
> -- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe





> *gorgojo* _m Zool_ weevil
> 
> - Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe




It certainly appears to be your problem.

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Artrella

Thank you cuchuflete.


----------



## Lancel0t

Artrella said:
			
		

> Good afternoon moderators:  when I open the WR dictionaries and try to paste the definition in  a post, a message appears on the screen "Error en la página" and then I have to close the window, losing what I have written in that post.  Is it my machine?  I also noticed a slow down in the speed.  Could it be *my * problem?
> 
> Thanks!



Try restarting your machine Nilda and if you will still receive the same problem, it is possible that there is a problem with your connection, because on my end, there is no problem.


----------



## garryknight

Artrella said:
			
		

> when I open the WR dictionaries and try to paste the definition in a post, a message appears on the screen "Error en la página"


Presumably the error message only appears when you try to submit your post, i.e. when you click the 'Submit Reply' button. My guess is that there's something in what you're pasting into the box that causes your browser, or maybe the server, to be unable to render the page properly: some error in the HTML code, maybe. It would be difficult to tell without seeing the raw HTML code for what you're trying to paste.

Does it happen whenever you paste a definition, or only sometimes?
Has it ever happened when you've pasted other things?


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> Presumably the error message only appears when you try to submit your post, i.e. when you click the 'Submit Reply' button. My guess is that there's something in what you're pasting into the box that causes your browser, or maybe the server, to be unable to render the page properly: some error in the HTML code, maybe. It would be difficult to tell without seeing the raw HTML code for what you're trying to paste.
> 
> Does it happen whenever you paste a definition, or only sometimes?
> Has it ever happened when you've pasted other things?




No Garry, I'm afraid it's only when I open the window to WR Dictionaries.  It has just  happened again with the Italian dictionary.  But I guess, as Cuchuflete said, it is my problem only.  Thx for your concern.


----------



## cuchuflete

Testing IT=>EN


> For *raggiungere*:
> *Principal Translations:*raggiungere (raggiungere)vreach (_get to_)raggiungere (contattare)vcontact (_reach_) *Additional Translations:*raggiungere
> vcatch upraggiungere (arrivare)varrive (_reach_)raggiungere (conseguire)vearnraggiungere (crescere)vgrow (_acquire_)raggiungere (decidere)vdecide (_reach_)raggiungere (guadagnare)vgain (_reach_)raggiungere (ottenere)vattain (_reach, achieve_)raggiungere (ottenere)vachieve (_reach_)raggiungere (ottenere)vobtainraggiungere (raggiungere)vcatchraggiungere (raggiungere)vhit (_reach_)raggiungere (toccare)vtouch (_reach_)raggiungere (unirsi a)vjoin Compound Forms*cercare di raggiungere*
> try to reach*fare centro, cogliere nel segno, raggiungere lo scopo*
> hit the mark*giuria che non riesce a raggiungere un verdetto*
> hung jury*non raggiungere lo scopo*
> fall short*obiettivo semplice da raggiungere*
> easy target*raggiungere con fatica*vstrive (_reach with effort_)*raggiungere con successo*
> meet with success*raggiungere il culmine*vculminate (_reach the highest point_) _Also: giungere al culmine, raggiungere il cul_



and testing EN=> IT


> We found no Italian translation for 'balderdash' in our English to Italian Dictionary. ​  Look for a definition in our English Dictionary. ​  Or





> For *epitome*:
> epitome
> nmepitome (_epitome_)
> 
> If 	you haven't found exactly what you are looking for: 	Search for "epitome" in the WordReference langua



No issues with any of the dictionaries tested so far.


----------



## Artrella

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Testing IT=>EN
> and testing EN=> IT
> 
> No issues with any of the dictionaries tested so far.




Thanks Cuchuflete, but don't bother yourself, it seems so far it is my problem not WR's.  I will have to check my machine.  Thanks again for your concern.


And thank you *Lancel0t!!*


----------

